# Triton 9 Amp, Midi-Plunge Router $99.99



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello all,

$99.99 seems like a heck of a price on this router.

2080240

Mike


----------



## "Wood Acre" (Sep 1, 2011)

*Terrible review on Amazon*

There is only one review on Amazon for this router and it is very critical.:fie:


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello N/a,

That certainly isn't a good review at all. 

I'm curious, with only negative comments to make and significantly nasty ones at that, how did he/she come up with a score of 2 stars?

Would the unit have to fall apart upon turning it on in order to get 1 star?

Mike


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been looking for a router with chip/dust collection as I make a lot of MDF patterns. I've found no favorable customer reviews of this Triton 1.3hp router and, moreover, the 1.5" female dust/chip collection port doesn't seem to be supported by any standard US male hose connector.The poor reviews may be the key to the present price offering. The price of this router is a long way from the Festool 1400 but it looks as though the latter is the best solution to capturing MDF dust, Anyone have a more cost effective solution? Is the Festool really that good at dust control?
Regis


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

On the 3 hp Triton I used flexible sump pump hose from box store to collect debris I also used it on my trend colt router I am not pleased with the Triton under table dust collection


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Reg66 said:


> I've been looking for a router with chip/dust collection as I make a lot of MDF patterns. I've found no favorable customer reviews of this Triton 1.3hp router and, moreover, the 1.5" female dust/chip collection port doesn't seem to be supported by any standard US male hose connector


I use the Festools hose that fit right into my Triton 3 hp.
Does a perfect job.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

saw the woodcraft flier in the mail they also have the trend 1/4" for 99.99 I own the trend and two tritons and for a smaller router design
prefer the trend


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am the most opinionated jerk that I know of, but here's my solution when routing MDF... I hold-off until the weather is suitable and do MDF routing outside - in my yard. I live in Georgia - where the weather is likely different every day. If it's raining today, it will likely be dry tomorrow. Dust collection then becomes wind and bermuda grass. Some things are simply more trouble than they're worth - so I go for the easy solutions. *OPG3*


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I never been to Georgia but Look to me like you send your saw dust to your neighbor.
It would not be acceptable where I leave.

RIP_Ray


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess if we were on tiny lots, and the wind was just right [read wrong] it would be a potential problem, but as it is - we're pretty scattered-out and most of it falls quickly to the ground, but your point is well taken; as this cannot be everyone's solution. *OPG3*


----------

